# Can't See Past SOTMs or any old threads



## ShadowRoom (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't see any old threads. They used to appear normally but with strikeout text in the thread title. Why is this?


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 20, 2010)

Think DDD canned them as no one was participating in the competition.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 20, 2010)

Those old nomination/voting threads got deleted as I posted the winners for each month. You can see the winners in the Interviews section.


----------

